# Former Florida Teacher Says 'Sex Sells'



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I added a poll to see what you guys think... Sorry I miswrote it.. it suppose to be "Would you still hit that?"

Florida Sex Offender Database of her.
http://offender.fdle.state.fl.us/offender/flyer.do?personId=43558http://offender.fdle.state.fl.us/offender/flyer.do?personId=43558

Former Florida Teacher Says 'Sex Sells'
Lafave Admits She 'Crossed the Line' Having Relations With 14-Year-Old

TAMPA, Fla. (Sept. 13) - A former middle-school teacher serving house arrest for having sex with a 14-year-old pupil said in a television interview that she was a deeply troubled woman at the time and "crossed the line that never should've been crossed."

Debra Lafave, 25, who became a tabloid sensation after her arrest in 2004, also acknowledges that her victim might "have a hard time trusting women one day. I'm sure he has to be living with the guilt of - quote, unquote - ratting me out," according to transcripts of the interview with Matt Lauer released by NBC Tuesday. The interview was to air Wednesday on the "Today" show and "Dateline NBC."
Lafave is serving three years of house arrest and seven years of probation after pleading guilty to having sex with the boy in a classroom and her home in June 2004. Her plea in November negated the need for a trial during which the victim would have been called to testify.
Lafave has apologized and said bipolar disorder contributed to her state of mind at the time.

She told Lauer she never thought she was committing rape when she had sex with the teen but realizes now she "made a really, really, really bad choice." She acknowledges that the case got so much attention - when similar cases get little or none - because she is attractive.​
"Sex sells," she said.

Lafave said she has a difficult time thinking of herself as a sexual predator, as she is now classified under Florida law.

"I was a kindhearted person who loved children, who would never, you know, do anything to break the law," she said. "I was a good person. And then, now everything has just changed. So it's just really hard for me to accept that."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll say one thing she was lookin real good on tv with Matt Lauer.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

She claims to have bipolar... but I don't think that would effect any of us.. lol nor being a sexual predator.. she can hunt me down anytime.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Video Link:

http://video.msn.com/v/us/msnbc.htm?g=E6240A78-ACF7-49AA-8CFD-4C01C6E6E037&f=00&fg=email


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://wizbangblog.com/images/2006/03/lafave_debra_bike2.jpg


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://members.home.nl/vanbrink/Debra Lafave.jpg


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

google image search her name, shes all over the world


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys are sick, women would never post about how sexy a male sex offender is.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd not only hit it (with extreme prejudice), but wash it for her afterwards...:wub:


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Koz :L: 
She is smoking hot...


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Guys, 'comon. While she is attractive, can you NOT see her driving past your house twelve times a day, hang up calls, trashing your car, etc? Think beyond the fifteen minutes of fun. The gal is trouble with a captiol "T". 

Cute, but psycho. The most dangerous breed.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I can see her stabbing me with an ice pick during sex...but I like to roll like that anyway.



no$.10 said:


> Guys, 'comon. While she is attractive, can you NOT see her driving past your house twelve times a day, hang up calls, trashing your car, etc? Think beyond the fifteen minutes of fun. The gal is trouble with a captiol "T".
> 
> Cute, but psycho. The most dangerous breed.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

no$.10 said:


> Guys, 'comon. While she is attractive, can you NOT see her driving past your house twelve times a day, hang up calls, trashing your car, etc? Think beyond the fifteen minutes of fun. The gal is trouble with a captiol "T".
> 
> Cute, but psycho. The most dangerous breed.


Just the kind I like!!!!
She can violate me any day
where were teachers like this when I was 14


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

no$.10 said:


> Guys, 'comon. While she is attractive, can you NOT see her driving past your house twelve times a day, hang up calls, trashing your car, etc? Think beyond the fifteen minutes of fun. The gal is trouble with a captiol "T".
> 
> Cute, but psycho. The most dangerous breed.


That's why when she asks for your name, just say its:
USMCMP5811







vbmenu_register("postmenu_118418", true); 
Senior Member
*MassCops Deputy Chief*

No Worries! :twisted:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> I'd not only hit it (with extreme prejudice), but wash it for her afterwards...:wub:


ROTFL!!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

no$.10 said:


> Guys, 'comon. While she is attractive, can you NOT see her driving past your house twelve times a day, hang up calls, trashing your car, etc? Think beyond the fifteen minutes of fun. The gal is trouble with a captiol "T".


Captiol "T"? Either she's in politics, or you're refering to the WMATA!  And what is this "fifteen minutes of fun" I was thinking of a little extended play, some overtime action here... fifteen minutes... man...

Seriously, she'd fuck your life up really good... but then again, she'd fuck you really good too. It's a trade off, ying and yang...


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

moviewavs.com/0085934086/WAVS/Movies/40_Year_Old_Virgin/justpleasestop.wav


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Working link

http://www.moviewavs.com/0085934086/WAVS/Movies/40_Year_Old_Virgin/justpleasestop.wav


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


> Working link
> 
> http://www.moviewavs.com/0085934086/WAVS/Movies/40_Year_Old_Virgin/justpleasestop.wav


Thanks I was in the middle of working it out when the site got crashed by that White Trash AssHat Bonuskill.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No problem sometimes i can be Quick on the trigger


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah!! I would fuck her in a heart beat!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Alright, let me be the one to ask it.
Who are the 2 little ladies that voted "NO"... :mrgreen:


----------

